# HUGE Catfish



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hey guys, check this out...http://cnn.netscape.cnn.com/ns/news...LS&idq=/ff/story/0001/20050524/2044937677.htm


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

heheh, some more big catfish


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

That's going to need something bigger then a 10G tank


RC


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmmm albino catfish eh? lol


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW is that a form of a PLECO?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

The second photo is from the tsunami in Asia, where it uncovered several new fish species and that was one of them. I does like like a huge Pleco!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

wow those things are ugly. I had a pleco for awhile then I put him in with a single male jewel cichlid in 20g the pleco was 6" and jewel was about 4" the jewel killed him all that was left was a skeleton of the head and whiskers


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow thats astonishing guppyart, sorry to hear that. i wish i could have a pleco that big!!!!!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> wow thats astonishing guppyart, sorry to hear that. i wish i could have a pleco that big!!!!!


you being sarcastic. and in a way I was glad he died cause I didn't have anymore tanks bigger than 20g at that point so he would have out grown that tank


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Actually, it IS pretty surprising that your pleco was killed... It's rare that any fish will kill a pleco. They're freakin armor plated!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

no, i was not being sarcastic. sorry for making it sound that way


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

i think fishfreaks was making two sepperate comments. "Sorry you lost your fish" and "i wish i could have a pleco as big as the one in the picture above"


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

okay sorry I am bad at telling if a person is making separate comments or being sarcastic thats why I like talking in person.And I know he was armour plated but that jewel cichlid is dangerous cause he beat a convict that was the same size and convicts are supposed to be fighters.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I thought this thread was about the new world-record blue channel catfish caught today.
124 pounds.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That's quite a fish...I bet he was a little surprised to have that on the end of the line. I caught about a 15 inch one years ago and the little guy put up one heck of a fight, I can't imagine what that one was like to reel in.


----------

